

Freelancer.com using bots or copywriters to write fake user profile content - yottaram
http://yottaram.com/blog/2014/07/31/freelancer-com-stoops-to-new-low-impersonating-their-own-users/

======
doug1001
every time i hear the name freelancer.com, it's attached to a documented
record of behaviour so bizarre that you very rarely see in legitimate
businesses. The last one, on HN, at least:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/webdev/comments/243klv/freelancercom...](http://www.reddit.com/r/webdev/comments/243klv/freelancercom_is_destroying_my_life/)
what was remarkable to me about that story was not freelancer.com's behaviour
towards the dev (which was shameful indeed) but the CEO's response (also
published on reddit.com)

------
untilHellbanned
Sorry for this, but thanks for reporting such a horrible breach of trust. I
will make sure to never promote Freelancer

